

St Andrew's College - ColinWright
http://raganwald.posterous.com/st-andrews-college

======
codeodor
The line

> To read them back in, you fed the tape into the terminal and it simulated
> typing your source back into the computer.

reminded me of this story (which came at a much later date):

> A senior NASDAQ official saw Peterffy's setup and said Peterffy was breaking
> the rules: All orders had to be entered through the keyboard. He gave
> Petterfy's group one week to fix the problem.

> Peterffy and his engineers came up with a solution. They built a robot with
> rubber fingers that typed entries into the keyboard.

(from
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/08/27/159992076/a-father...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/08/27/159992076/a-father-
of-high-speed-trading-thinks-we-should-slow-down))

Edit: It's a side note to the posted story, but it's interesting to me that we
replace technical limitations with policy limitations.

------
jgh
Hey Aurora.. If only my family had the money to send me to SAC! Williams had
to do, instead.

~~~
raganwald
Scholarship, my friend...

------
martinshen
On a side note, I wish private schools (specifically like SAC, UCC, Crescent
and others) would start showing the importance of programming at a young age.

------
okal
"If you do things that make people happy, you will find a way to your own
happiness."

While this has been true, in my limited experience, it can be a slippery
slope. The, possibly unintended, message I got from the post is more along the
lines of "Do things that you enjoy. You'll probably bump into a few people who
enjoy the things you've done, which will make you even happier doing them."

------
ChrisArchitect
wow, saw this come up on HN, did a doubletake. Toronto/York Region/Canada
represent.

------
JoeAltmaier
SO, this guy WROTE the original 'Adventure'? I saw it first in FORTRAN; how
did that happen - he talks of programming in BASIC.

~~~
raganwald
I did not write THE adventure, I wrote AN adventure. I'm neither that old nor
that creative!

Other games:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_text-
based_computer_ga...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_text-
based_computer_games)

~~~
cstross
Yes, but now I know who to blame for all the time I lost playing TREK :)

(Thank you!)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Anybody else play TTYTRK? PATROL? COMBAT? all Basic games.

------
leverbak
leverbak

